# APR 3.0 TFSI Dual Pulleys are Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR presents the 3.0 TFSI Supercharger Drive and Crank Pulley Upgrades.

Product Page










APR’s Supercharger Drive and Crank Pulley Upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque by increasing the rotational speed of the factory supercharger. APR’s Stage II Pulley ECU Upgrade makes the necessary engine management adjustments to handle the increased supercharger speeds, and in turn allows the engine to create more power. The pulleys are sold separately, allowing for multiple levels of performance, each of which builds upon the other. Finally, when combined with APR’s Ultracharger Throttle Body Upgrade in a dual pulley setup, the system is alleviated of power robbing inlet restrictions, allowing the engine to achieve exciting new levels of performance!




















*APR Supercharger Drive Pulley Upgrade*



APR’s Supercharger Drive Pulley Upgrade decreases the diameter of the factory pulley from ~63.25mm to 57.75mm, which in turn spins the supercharger ~9.5% faster. This results in a healthy bump in horsepower and torque across the entire RPM range with the supercharger operating at a higher rate of speed. The pulley is CNC machined from billet stainless steel, e-coated black for an OEM appearance and is press fitted to the factory supercharger unit.






*APR Supercharger Crank Pulley Upgrade*



APR’s Supercharger Crank Pulley Upgrade increases the diameter of the factory pulley from ~162mm to ~187mm, which in turn spins the supercharger ~15.4% faster. This results in a larger bump in horsepower and torque across the entire RPM range, as the supercharger is spinning at an even higher rate of speed. The pulley retains the factory harmonically balanced crank pulley and bolts on top of the existing unit. It is CNC machined from light weight billet aluminum with weight saving pockets throughout. It has an anodized black finish and includes new crank pulley bolts.






*APR Supercharger Dual Pulley Upgrades*



Upgrading both the supercharger drive and crank pulleys results in the factory supercharger spinning ~26.4% faster than stock. This speed was chosen after extensive engine and chassis dyno testing with various pulley sizes and supercharger speeds. The result is an even higher horsepower and torque gain across the entire RPM range. However, at the airflow levels achieved with a dual pulley setup, maximum power is severely restricted by the factory throttle body unit. The APR Ultracharger Throttle Body Upgrade is necessary to take full advantage of the dual pulley configuration, and is available in platform specific variations for the B8/B8.5 A4/A4/S4/S5, Q5/SQ5 and C7 A6/A7.






*APR Stage II ECU Upgrade*










APR’s Stage II ECU Upgrade is designed for use with each pulley upgrade and only needs to be purchased once. The upgrade builds upon the APR Stage I ECU Upgrade, reconfiguring the engine management system to work in conjunction with the higher boost pressure and airflow levels achieved by spinning the supercharger faster. The Stage I ECU Upgrade is required to purchase the Stage II ECU Upgrade.






*Power Figures*

Our Product Page has graphed power and torque figures at the wheels, crank, and gain over stock for each stage and vehicle. 











```
Audi S4 / S5 (B8)

[b]Stage                            Fuel Grade   Power     Torque      Gain Over Stock[/b]
Stage 2 Single Pulley      91 AKI /  95 RON  437 HP  386 FTLBS   +94 HP   +68 FTLBS
Stage 2 Single Pulley      93 AKI /  98 RON  455 HP  395 FTLBS  +112 HP   +82 FTLBS
Stage 2 Single Pulley     100 AKI / 104 RON  473 HP  404 FTLBS  +130 HP   +95 FTLBS
Stage 2 Single Pulley	  104 AKI / 108 RON  480 HP  409 FTLBS  +138 HP  +100 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley        91 AKI /  95 RON  445 HP  412 FTLBS  +100 HP   +80 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley        93 AKI /  98 RON  465 HP  428 FTLBS  +120 HP   +97 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley       100 AKI / 104 RON  513 HP  459 FTLBS  +168 HP  +126 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley       104 AKI / 108 RON  527 HP  469 FTLBS  +182 HP  +136 FTLBS

Audi S4 / S5 (B8.5)

[b]Stage                            Fuel Grade   Power     Torque      Gain Over Stock[/b]
Stage 2 Single Pulley      91 AKI /  95 RON  448 HP  381 FTLBS  +138 HP  +101 FTLBS
Stage 2 Single Pulley      93 AKI /  98 RON  458 HP  387 FTLBS  +148 HP  +108 FTLBS
Stage 2 Single Pulley     100 AKI / 104 RON  470 HP  398 FTLBS  +160 HP  +117 FTLBS
Stage 2 Single Pulley     104 AKI / 108 RON  481 HP  406 FTLBS  +171 HP  +125 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley        91 AKI /  95 RON  445 HP  415 FTLBS  +134 HP   +98 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley        93 AKI /  98 RON  468 HP  432 FTLBS  +157 HP  +115 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley       100 AKI / 104 RON  513 HP  461 FTLBS  +202 HP  +147 FTLBS
Stage 2 Dual Pulley       104 AKI / 108 RON  527 HP  471 FTLBS  +215 HP  +157 FTLBS
```
_
- APR recommends and tuned with Sunoco GT 260 for 100 AKI mode and Sunoco GT 260 Plus for 104 AKI mode. Never use lower octane than specified by the mode.
- Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by Audi. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
- Reported wheel figures measured using APR's in house dynos using SAE J1349 correction and an average of multiple runs for all figures. Crank figures are estimated based on the measured wheel figures and APR's engine dyno results. Results will vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, other variables and other modifications. For the best results, APR recommends removing the intake snow screen._







*Application Guide*



*Supercharger Pulleys*

_This upgrade is only applicable to superchargers with a pressed on pulley as shown here._

APR Supercharger Drive Pulley - (57.75 mm)
MS100135
$224.99

APR Supercharger Crank Pulley - (187 mm)
MS100133
$399.99



*Supercharger Pulley Belts*

_A new Supercharger Belt is required._

Supercharger Belt - For use with an APR Drive Pulley & an OEM Crank Pulley
RS100001
$19.99

Supercharger Belt - For use with an OEM Drive Pulley & an APR Crank Pulley
RS100003
$19.99

Supercharger Belt - For use with an APR Drive Pulley & an APR Crank Pulley
RS100002
$19.99



*Software*

_APR Stage II software is required to run any upgraded Pulley configuration and is sold separately. Stage II is no longer included with the pulley purchase. You only need to purchase Stage II once. If you're already Stage II from owning an APR Supercharger Drive Pulley, you don't need to purchase Stage II again. _

Upgrade from APR Stage I to APR Stage II
$324.99



_IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Availability Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- ECU Revision Notice: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU boxcode/revision is known._

_IMPORTANT REQUIREMENTS AND RECOMMENDATIONS:
This product is designed for use with APR's S Tronic TCU Upgrade, NGK BKR9EIX plugs gapped @ .024” +/- .002” torqued to 30Nm and a new supercharger belt. The APR Coolant Performance System is highly recommended and required with the dual pulley setup. IAT’s must be below 75c to achieve the advertised power figures. A high flow intake system is highly recommended and is required to meet the advertised power figures on the A4/A5/S4/S5/Q5/SQ5. For the best results, APR recommends removing the intake snow screen. (Always refer to the website for the most up to date product information)_


----------

